# How do I dispose my old boat???



## ProlineNSX (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey folks.....      I have a 15 foot runabout type boat, with a 55 hp Crysler engine.  The boat and motor are early 70's model. The engine runs great, but the lower unit went out. I'm not going to try to fix it.  My issue is, how do I get rid of it?   I want to keep my trailor for another boat I have.  Can anyone help me????    Prolinensx


----------



## germag (Mar 3, 2009)

Donate it. There is an organization that takes donated boats and you get a tax write-off. 

http://www.boatangel.org/donate-boat-georgia.html


----------



## E_Catron (Mar 3, 2009)

?? maybe someone/some group would like to use it as an artificial reef?? i know they sink large boats/ships for this reason, maybe they would like a small one too..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 3, 2009)

germag said:


> Donate it. There is an organization that takes donated boats and you get a tax write-off.
> 
> http://www.boatangel.org/donate-boat-georgia.html


The buyer will come and pick it up from you.   They do an auctions on ebay.  There is no cost to you


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 3, 2009)

I would take the motor and all metal parts off and sell them for scrap.  Then, I'd take a reciprocating saw (wear a respirator) and cut the boat into pieces small enough to handle.  Then, I'd take them to my local landfill.  I don't know about Winder, but in Buford, I can take 2 loads a month to the landfill free of charge.


----------



## germag (Mar 4, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I would take the motor and all metal parts off and sell them for scrap.  Then, I'd take a reciprocating saw (wear a respirator) and cut the boat into pieces small enough to handle.  Then, I'd take them to my local landfill.  I don't know about Winder, but in Buford, I can take 2 loads a month to the landfill free of charge.



I guess I don't really understand why you would destroy the boat and throw it away when you could use it to help other people _and_ get a break on your taxes. 

If you donate a boat, you even get to choose the charity the proceeds go to. They don't care if it runs or not. They have people who donate time and labor to get them running so they can sell them. It's a Christian enterprise.


----------



## cook (Mar 4, 2009)

down here in carroll county, at the main landfill, they will take them but you have to cut them in half, no metal on boat
i have asked about a full size boat on a trailer before and the attendant said the guy  was going after a chainsaw to cut the boat up

i would have liked to have seen that


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Mar 4, 2009)

germag said:


> I guess I don't really understand why you would destroy the boat and throw it away when you could use it to help other people _and_ get a break on your taxes.
> 
> If you donate a boat, you even get to choose the charity the proceeds go to. They don't care if it runs or not. They have people who donate time and labor to get them running so they can sell them. It's a Christian enterprise.



Sorry guys I'm going to expose something here for you about this boat/car giving to charity. Its fact yes you get a tax break. Its false though charitys get money from the sale of the boat. There is a study and if I find in on the net I'll post it for you guys to see. They take your boat/car, fix them up to running condition, sale them to the public in an auction or at a small time dealer. The charity at times gets not even a 1% share of the profit. So don't be fooled by the cover up name of Christian group. I was shocked when I heard about this report and read it on the internet. These companies say you are helping out charities but your really not unless you call giving pennies help. I'd suggest sell the boat or give it to someone that wants to fix it up on their own. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 5, 2009)

germag said:


> I guess I don't really understand why you would destroy the boat and throw it away when you could use it to help other people _and_ get a break on your taxes.
> 
> If you donate a boat, you even get to choose the charity the proceeds go to. They don't care if it runs or not. They have people who donate time and labor to get them running so they can sell them. It's a Christian enterprise.



Mainly, because he said he wanted to keep the trailer.  I don't believe that boatangel or any other group would be interested in a boat without a trailer.  They are a small-scale organization, and I doubt that they have access to cranes and such to pick the boat off the trailer without damaging it.  A friend of mine is a boat mechanic.  He sells old aluminum boats for scrap, but he can't give old fiberglass boats away.  Most of them get cut up and hauled to the landfill.  He almost never scraps a trailer, because there's always a market for them.

As for tax right-offs, they don't do me any good.  I'm single, own my home and property free and clear, and don't have any dependents or college loans.  I just take the standard deduction and file the 1040EZ form each year.  Three years ago, I had $3500 in medical bills from a car wreck.  Even with some fictitious charitable donations, I still couldn't get my deductions high enough to meet the standard deduction.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Mar 5, 2009)

My Son in Law had a similar situation.  He slid the boat off the trailer in his front yard with a FREE sign on it and it was gone in a couple of hours.


----------



## germag (Mar 5, 2009)

Arrow Flinger said:


> My Son in Law had a similar situation.  He slid the boat off the trailer in his front yard with a FREE sign on it and it was gone in a couple of hours.



True story.

When I lived in Mobile, Alabama I had an old Snapper Comet riding mower with a bad motor. I didn't want to mess with fixing it, so I put it out by the street with a sign that said "FREE" on it. It sat there for a week. One of my buddies said "Put a sign on it that says FOR SALE $75". So I did.....it was gone the next morning. Somebody stole it.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Mar 5, 2009)

there is a carlot down the street from me who buy all those donated cars/boats from the organazation and then sells them again and is making a killing.


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2009)

germag said:


> True story.
> 
> When I lived in Mobile, Alabama I had an old Snapper Comet riding mower with a bad motor. I didn't want to mess with fixing it, so I put it out by the street with a sign that said "FREE" on it. It sat there for a week. One of my buddies said "Put a sign on it that says FOR SALE $75". So I did.....it was gone the next morning. Somebody stole it.



"Somebody stole it"  hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!











Blow it up!   Sink it and make a fishing spot(if you cant sell it)


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 5, 2009)

Hunt Em Up said:


> Sorry guys I'm going to expose something here for you about this boat/car giving to charity. Its fact yes you get a tax break. Its false though charitys get money from the sale of the boat. There is a study and if I find in on the net I'll post it for you guys to see. They take your boat/car, fix them up to running condition, sale them to the public in an auction or at a small time dealer. The charity at times gets not even a 1% share of the profit. So don't be fooled by the cover up name of Christian group. I was shocked when I heard about this report and read it on the internet. These companies say you are helping out charities but your really not unless you call giving pennies help. I'd suggest sell the boat or give it to someone that wants to fix it up on their own. Thats just my opinion.




Please look up Boatangel.  They get you to take photos and sent it to them.  Then they sell it on ebay.  The winner pays and picks up in as-is where-is conditions.  They do not fix or touch the boat in any way..  I think the winner gets a small extra charge on top of the bid they place.


----------



## Medicine Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I knew of some one in my home town that buried a full size V hull family boat in there front yard and called themselve making a small fish pond out of it. Funniest crap you've ever seen still had the windsheild and all. You may want to try that..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 5, 2009)

Arrow Flinger said:


> My Son in Law had a similar situation.  He slid the boat off the trailer in his front yard with a FREE sign on it and it was gone in a couple of hours.



Yeah, post  a notice in the Atlanta and Athens Craigslist "boats", for "free".  There are people there who advertise that they want old boats.  It will get gone.


----------



## cullyhog (Mar 7, 2009)

Saw this ad on craigslist this morning-

"I'LL HAUL OFF YOUR OLD BOAT FOR FREE" 770 366 2758


----------



## yelper43 (Mar 8, 2009)

dead eye eddy said:


> i would take the motor and all metal parts off and sell them for scrap.  Then, i'd take a reciprocating saw (wear a respirator) and cut the boat into pieces small enough to handle.  Then, i'd take them to my local landfill.  I don't know about winder, but in buford, i can take 2 loads a month to the landfill free of charge.



two loads a month for free is pertaining to household or kitchen garbage only. I have dealt with this before.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 8, 2009)

yelper43 said:


> two loads a month for free is pertaining to household or kitchen garbage only. I have dealt with this before.



Not here.  We can take anything from old appliances to construction debris with a few exceptions (no tires, gas cans, HAZMAT).  Basically, if we can get it on a truck or trailer and then get it off at the dump site, we can dump it.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Mar 8, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Not here.  We can take anything from old appliances to construction debris with a few exceptions (no tires, gas cans, HAZMAT).  Basically, if we can get it on a truck or trailer and then get it off at the dump site, we can dump it.



Ya'll are lucky, at the landfill here we pay a vehicle fee plus a per ton fee.

We do have recycle centers scattered about the county but dumping something there on the weekend is a hopeless cause and you are limited to what will fit inside the bed of the truck.

The only exception is metal, which the county makes a small fortune on. You would not believe some of the stuff folks throw away. 

recent example - An almost new Stainless steel gas grill and cover. The guy said he smelled gas when he used it and it smoked up his food with a bad taste. 

Well bud,  Did you check the hoses or regulator? Air vents?
Adjust the flame? 

Only problem is, once a truck or car pulls in and dumps something, nothing can be taken back out....


----------



## Doc_5729 (Mar 8, 2009)

germag said:


> True story.
> 
> When I lived in Mobile, Alabama I had an old Snapper Comet riding mower with a bad motor. I didn't want to mess with fixing it, so I put it out by the street with a sign that said "FREE" on it. It sat there for a week. One of my buddies said "Put a sign on it that says FOR SALE $75". So I did.....it was gone the next morning. Somebody stole it.



Back around 86 or 87 a guy traded an old Jeep in on a new Ford 250 PU at a dealership in Madison. Jeep wasn't in the best of shape but wasn't really a rag either and was kind if muddy.

After they made the deal, the sales manager parked the Jeep on a lot across the road where they kept used vehicles and put $450 across the windshield.

Didn't even bother to clean it up, figuring it would sell pretty quick.

It sat there about two weeks and the dealership owner returned from an extended vacation and asked about the Jeep.

After he heard the story he told the porter to clean it up and put $2450 on the windshield.

It was gone before lunch...... Sold it for 1800.


----------



## GA1dad (Mar 10, 2009)

We started a free boat thread a while back. Post yours and see what happens. Folks are always looking for free stuff.

Here's a link to the thread

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=222940


----------



## angelswithfaith (Mar 17, 2013)

Angels with Faith Ministries 501c3 non-profit charity in Georgia picksup donated boats of any type in any condition in Georgia & surrounding states.All donations are tax deductible for FULL market value & you receive a voucher for an up to 7 day cruise for 2 on Carnival or Royal Carribean that includes food etc & a 3 day 2 night hotel stay for a family of 4 which includes 2 Adult Theme park passes. 100% of EVERY donation to our charity goes directly to helping people who are in crisis,need,after disasters,children,Military families & especially children at Christmas. before donating your boat to charity ask that charity what precentage of your donation actually goes to helping those in need,you may be surprised.On average only about 18% goes to help those in need through most big charities & most of the "with causes' charities only give an average of 10% to the charity of your choice. We started our charity almost 5 years ago with the goal of giving 100% of every donation to helping those in need,like a charity should.Not a cent of donations ever goes to costs,salaries,overhead etc since we are all volunteers,a home based charity & we do all of our own PR,advertising & website work on free sites so that we have 0 overhead costs.We believe that when someone donates to a charity they expect that donation to go toward helping,not paying costs & you can rest assured taht every donation of any kind to our charity goes directly to that cause.We receive 0 funding & rely strictly on the tax deductible donations of angels & are blessed to help 1000s of families each year & 1000s of children each Christmas through our "Christmas Angels Program". We accept & pickup donated Boats,Vehicles,RVs,Campers etc in any condition & any kind & also accept Donated Property,Real estate etc in any condition except condemned & any kind which is tax deductible for up to 5 years for Full fair market value.We also pickup donations free in Georgia of any kind ,as long as it is good usable items,furniture,clothing,household needs,baby & childrens needs,used but usable carpet & remodeling materials,pet needs,estates,leftover yardsales etc,anything in good usable condition could be a treasure to someone in need.We also collect donated toys in good condition all year long & warm clothing,shoes etc for our Christmas Angels Program which kicks off every year on November 1st.We have 2 websites built & run by volunteers  http://angelswithfaithministries.beep.com  & http://angelswithfaithministries.org  our federal EIN number is 27-1972461 phone Lori Tuck,director 678-754-1541 Rev Michael Tuck,Pastor 678-754-2337 Thank you & God Bless
Also our Youth Fishing Group of at risk & disadvantaged kids & teens is in need of a donated Boat & fishing equipment for our weekly fishing outings which truelly help the kids learn to appreciate & enjoy nature & stay out of trouble & the television,bank fishing is fun but not as challenging as if we had a boat for all day outings, either a Pontoon Boat or any kind of fishing boat would be great.


----------



## Rivershot (Mar 17, 2013)

Take it out into a cow field, find that big shady oak tree, tie the boat to it and drive out from under it. Just remember don't look back and don't stop for anything!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 19, 2013)

Fix it up as a 'pirate ship' for some kids. Gotta be some kids around that still have an imagination and that don't sit in front of the tv or computer all day.


----------

